# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یک لحظه میای داخل

## a99a78

سلام دوستانمن دانشگاه‌ آزاد پرستاری قبول شدم و ثبت نام هم کردم ولی واقعا برام سخته بخوام واحدهای عملی برم این شهر و برگردم البته داخل استان خودمون هست ولی واقعا با شرایط کرونا خیلی سخته بخوام از حمل و نقل عمومی استفاده کنم.. متاهل هم هستم.. اصلا راهی نیست از این ترم یا حتی ترم دوم بیام شهر نزدیک به خودم مهمان بشم؟

----------


## Anni

> سلام دوستانمن دانشگاه‌ آزاد پرستاری قبول شدم و ثبت نام هم کردم ولی واقعا برام سخته بخوام واحدهای عملی برم این شهر و برگردم البته داخل استان خودمون هست ولی واقعا با شرایط کرونا خیلی سخته بخوام از حمل و نقل عمومی استفاده کنم.. متاهل هم هستم.. اصلا راهی نیست از این ترم یا حتی ترم دوم بیام شهر نزدیک به خودم مهمان بشم؟


فک نکنم ب این زودی برسیم ب واحدای عملی.. تا جایی ک من میدونم اینجا فعلا دارن کلاسارو غیرحضوری برگزار میکنن و webcam خریدن دادن دست اساتید.. ازاد هم ک ماشالا تق و لقه شدیدا :Yahoo (21):  کلاسای دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اینجا شروع شدن.. ولی ازادها ن هنوز..

----------


## mohammad1381

خواهر اگر هم استانی بودیم شاید میتونستم کاری کنم .ولی در کل شرایط رو توضیح بدید و یه گواهی پزشکی(میدونم کار زشتیه ولی خب دیگه راه چیه) جور کنید
ولی اگه ترم اولی و اینا هستید فکر نکنم تا دو ترم دیگه عملی داشته باشید

----------


## prince

> سلام دوستانمن دانشگاه‌ آزاد پرستاری قبول شدم و ثبت نام هم کردم ولی واقعا برام سخته بخوام واحدهای عملی برم این شهر و برگردم البته داخل استان خودمون هست ولی واقعا با شرایط کرونا خیلی سخته بخوام از حمل و نقل عمومی استفاده کنم.. متاهل هم هستم.. اصلا راهی نیست از این ترم یا حتی ترم دوم بیام شهر نزدیک به خودم مهمان بشم؟


  من در مورد نحوه ي انتقالي گرفتن اطلاعاتي ندارم اما ترم دو كه بوديم تعداد زيادي مهمان موقت و دايم يهمون اضافه شدن پس ممكنه اينكار . اما در مورد واحد هاي عملي ترم يك كه كلا ميريد پراتيك (يه شبيه ساز بيمارستانه كه رو ماكت و ... تكنيك ها رو تمرين ميكنيد ) و چندتا درس ازمايشگاه دارن (مثل ازمايشگاه ميكروب و بيوشيمي) معمولا بيمارستان نميرين ترم يك ما كه نرفتيم حتي يه روز .اما از ترم دو كاراموزي ها شروع ميشه كه براي ما دو هفته بود كه برا كرونا ما يك روز رفتيم (هيچي ياد نگرفتيم) الانم كه من ترم سه هستم يه روز رفتم و باز كنسل كردن برا ده روز (ترم سه بايد يه ماه بريم كه نصف شده به خاطر كرونا) .و همينطوري هر ترم كاراموزي ها زياد ميشه تا ترم هقت و هشت كه ميرسين عرصه و كلا بيمارستان هستين .

----------

